# Mot de passe pour mises à jour



## cithare (15 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Il me semblait que depuis iOS 6, on n'a plus besoin de taper son mot de passe pour les mises à jour gratuites. Or, si c'est bien le cas sur mon iPhone, je suis toujours obligée de le faire sur l'iPad.
Je ne comprends pas pour quelle raison, les réglages sont complètement identiques sur les deux appareils...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée, SVP ?

Merci d'avance. Bonne soirée,


----------

